# AYIA NAPA | Ayia Napa Marina | 100m x 2 | U/C



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

===========================

*Ayia Napa, Cyprus*



> Situated on the southeastern coast of Cyprus among incredibly beautiful beaches, Ayia Napa Marina is the new premier yachting destination and an ideal social and meeting point. Easily accessible from the island’s major highways and just 30 minutes’ drive from Larnaca International Airport, Ayia Napa Marina offers everything one needs to relax; luxury residences, state-of-the art berthing facilities, high level of service, a scenic waterfront, fine dining and shopping, security, a clean and ecofriendly environment, all in a distinctly modern yet sophisticated setting.


*Renders*














































*Progress*






official website: http://marinaayianapa.com/media/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Update: July 2017


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

March 2018




























https://marinaayianapa.com/gallery/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

June 2018















https://marinaayianapa.com/gallery/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*January 2019*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*March 2019*















https://marinaayianapa.com/gallery/?cn-reloaded=1


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*May 2019*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*June 2019*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*July*















https://marinaayianapa.com/gallery/?cn-reloaded=1


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Update


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

March 2021


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Update 







































https://m.facebook.com/pg/ayianapamarina/photos/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------

